# Jojoba oil



## k.a.t (Feb 5, 2010)

Okay so I'm planning on using pure jojoba oil as my moisturiser, but do any of you have any experience with it? good or bad?
I have mild/moderate acne and just wondering if jojoba oil is pore clogging?
TIA!


----------



## Jinni (Feb 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *k.a.t* 

 
_Okay so I'm planning on using pure jojoba oil as my moisturiser, but do any of you have any experience with it? good or bad?
I have mild/moderate acne and just wondering if jojoba oil is pore clogging?
TIA!_

 
I love it. I use it both as a cleanser and a moisturizer. It works great for both purposes. 

My skin is moderately oily, so I only need a tiny bit when I use it as moisturizer. 

I have not broken out from it, but ymmv 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I suggest getting a small bottle and trying it out.


----------



## k.a.t (Feb 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jinni* 

 
_I love it. I use it both as a cleanser and a moisturizer. It works great for both purposes. 

My skin is moderately oily, so I only need a tiny bit when I use it as moisturizer. 

I have not broken out from it, but ymmv 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I suggest getting a small bottle and trying it out._

 
I've heard you can use it as cleanser too...so what do you? apply with cotton wool ball and rinse off or what?

yeah my skin is quite oily but at the same time very dry due to my acne treatment so I need something that moisturises well but doesn't clog my pores. 

Do you just use it in the day or could you use it at night too?

Thanks for your reply


----------



## Jinni (Feb 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *k.a.t* 

 
_I've heard you can use it as cleanser too...so what do you? apply with cotton wool ball and rinse off or what?_

 
I put a little on my fingers and massage it into the skin. Then I wash it off with water and a gentle cleanser. I use a pretty heavy foundation (Estee Lauder Doublewear), and it's really good at taking it all off. It's really nice for removing eye makeup as well.

 Quote:

   yeah my skin is quite oily but at the same time very dry due to my acne treatment so I need something that moisturises well but doesn't clog my pores. 

Do you just use it in the day or could you use it at night too?

Thanks for your reply 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 
I only use it at night. For daytime use I use a moisturizer with sun screen


----------



## ashk36 (Feb 5, 2010)

I haven't tried jojoba oil, but I just ordered some emu oil. Anyone tried that?


----------



## k.a.t (Feb 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jinni* 

 
_I put a little on my fingers and massage it into the skin. Then I wash it off with water and a gentle cleanser. I use a pretty heavy foundation (Estee Lauder Doublewear), and it's really good at taking it all off. It's really nice for removing eye makeup as well.

I only use it at night. For daytime use I use a moisturizer with sun screen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh okay...I used to use olive oil in that same way but didn't really like how greasy it was...is jojoba oil greasy at all?

I wear heavy foundation too so oil is definitely best for removing it all.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ashk36* 

 
_I haven't tried jojoba oil, but I just ordered some emu oil. Anyone tried that?_

 
Heard of emu oil being used as well...hmm be interesting to hear other people's experiences with this one too...


----------



## LRMakeup (Feb 5, 2010)

I love Jojoba oil! I rotate between, Almond Oil, Apricot Oil and Jojoba. I only use them at night because I slather it on so it does get shiny, but since I'm sleeping, I don't care. If you use only a few drops during the day it shouldn't look greasy at all. 

To remove makeup, put several drops on a cotton ball and wipe your face down. I usually wash my face first and then go over it with the oil. It gets excess makeup off and moisturizes at the same time! 

I break out really easily and was stressed out at first by putting straight oil on my face, but it's never clogged my pores.


----------



## Jinni (Feb 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *k.a.t* 

 
_Oh okay...I used to use olive oil in that same way but didn't really like how greasy it was...is jojoba oil greasy at all?

I wear heavy foundation too so oil is definitely best for removing it all._

 
Well, it does feel a bit greasy/oily, but I have gotten used to it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The skin feels super smooth afterwards, but it probably does with olive oil as well.


----------



## k.a.t (Feb 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lipglass*Whore* 

 
_I love Jojoba oil! I rotate between, Almond Oil, Apricot Oil and Jojoba. I only use them at night because I slather it on so it does get shiny, but since I'm sleeping, I don't care. If you use only a few drops during the day it shouldn't look greasy at all. 

To remove makeup, put several drops on a cotton ball and wipe your face down. I usually wash my face first and then go over it with the oil. It gets excess makeup off and moisturizes at the same time! 

I break out really easily and was stressed out at first by putting straight oil on my face, but it's never clogged my pores._

 
I always thought to use the oil first and then wash it off? Because the oil removes the make up really well and then I can wash off any oil and make up residue with a facewash? hmmm you've made me think now lol

Okay well that's put my mind at ease about it not clogging my pores, thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jinni* 

 
_Well, it does feel a bit greasy/oily, but I have gotten used to it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The skin feels super smooth afterwards, but it probably does with olive oil as well._

 
I suppose the greasiness won't matter too much when you're sleeping lol
I can't wait to try it out, the moisturisers I have now are just 'blah'.


----------



## k.a.t (Feb 7, 2010)

I got the jojoba oil...and I really like how smooth it leaves your skin...but one problem is I don't think it's very good for wearing under make up? I tried wearing it as my daytime moisturiser but when I applied my foundation it didn't 'stick' to my skin and kind of separated? anyone else had this issue?


----------



## Odette1303 (Feb 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *k.a.t* 

 
_Okay so I'm planning on using pure jojoba oil as my moisturiser, but do any of you have any experience with it? good or bad?
I have mild/moderate acne and just wondering *if jojoba oil is pore clogging*?
TIA!_

 
It doesn't clog pores. It's actually recommended to use jojoba oil when having problems with clogged pores, acne, etc.

Jojoba is great for many skin problems.


----------



## Odette1303 (Feb 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *k.a.t* 

 
_I got the jojoba oil...and I really like how smooth it leaves your skin...but one problem is I don't think it's very good for wearing under make up? I tried wearing it as my daytime moisturiser but when I applied my foundation it didn't 'stick' to my skin and kind of separated? anyone else had this issue?_

 
Maybe you put too much? Do you use any kind of lotion or toner before? I find that it's better to put oils on the face after using a toner - when the skin's slightly damp, they sink in better.


----------



## k.a.t (Feb 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Odette1303* 

 
_It doesn't clog pores. It's actually recommended to use jojoba oil when having problems with clogged pores, acne, etc.

Jojoba is great for many skin problems._

 
Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Odette1303* 

 
_Maybe you put too much? Do you use any kind of lotion or toner before? I find that it's better to put oils on the face after using a toner - when the skin slightly damp, they sink in better._

 
Ooh, thanks for that tip, didn't know they sank in better when the skin was still damp...no I applied it when my skin was dry so maybe it didn't sink in properly...hmm I'll try putting on less too see if that helps.


----------



## JENJ5001 (Mar 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *k.a.t* 

 
_Okay so I'm planning on using pure jojoba oil as my moisturiser, but do any of you have any experience with it? good or bad?
I have mild/moderate acne and just wondering if jojoba oil is pore clogging?
TIA!_

 
It works Great as an eye makeup remover!! Doesn't bother my eyes


----------



## tacobelle88 (Apr 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *k.a.t* 

 
_Okay so I'm planning on using pure jojoba oil as my moisturiser, but do any of you have any experience with it? good or bad?
I have mild/moderate acne and just wondering if jojoba oil is pore clogging?
TIA!_

 
From my knowledge and reason to swtiching to jojoba oil is that jojoba oil is very similar to the oil that our skin naturally produces. that being said ive tried sweet almond oil and extra virgin olive oil and i found them overly moisturising and made me break out. HTH


----------



## reesesilverstar (Apr 18, 2010)

jojoba is really good for face. I prefer olive for body.


----------

